
Samsung's Galaxy Note Is the Most Useless Phone Jonathan Geller Has Ever Used - swah
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2012/02/15/geller-galaxy-note
======
nextparadigms
I figure this is to show how wrong both of them were, considering Samsung has
already sold 5 million of them, and the people who got it love it. There's no
such thing as a perfect screen size. In the end touchscreen phones are just
tablets, so it's better to see them from that perspective than just as a
"phone", which is a function people use less and less:

<http://www.paulgraham.com/tablets.html>

------
ravivyas
The iPhone is the most useless phone I have ever used.

Do you really care? Nope.

It works for people good for them if it does not they can use something else.

